

Show HN: My API literally puts you in the game - bsenftner
http://www.cg-general-store.com/Create-an-Auto3DHead-and-import-into-Maya

======
grtcitizen
how does it work?

~~~
bsenftner
Well, we trained neural nets with thousands and thousands of hi-resolution
laser scans of real people from a wide variety of ages and ethnic populations.
Each person also had dozens of photos associated with them, taken from a
variety of cameras, angles, and lighting conditions. We then created a neural
net pipeline which works in reverse, given a random photo of anybody, we can
backwards infer a high resolution mesh components from candidates in our
original laser scan database. Given a series of candidate face parts
represented as a probability cloud, the 'nets collapse the probability cloud
into whatever target mesh and format requested. Finally, the candidate's photo
is backwards distorted to fit the generated geometry. The amazing part is how
fast it works; algorithmic methods, like the EyeToy/DigiMask system take time,
whereas ours can literally keep up with a video camera's 30 FPS when
generating real time quality lower density meshes.

